# AOL mail account WILL NOT work with Office Outlook 2002/2003! Tried everything!



## sassygermanchik (Apr 2, 2008)

I've followed the classic steps: 
To configure a new e-mail account in Outlook:

Open Outlook 2002 or Outlook 2003. 
On the Tools menu, click E-mail Accounts. 
In the E-mail Accounts window, click Add a new e-mail account. 
Click Next. 
In the Server Type window, click IMAP. 
Click Next. 
In the Internet E-mail Settings (IMAP) window, enter the following information: 
Your Name. Enter the name you wish to appear on outgoing e-mail. 
E-mail Address. Enter your full AOL e-mail address, e.g., [email protected]. 
User Name. Enter your AOL screen name, e.g., eyelvjennifer. 
Password. Enter the password for your AOL account. 
Incoming mail server (IMAP). Enter the following: imap.aol.com. 
Outgoing mail server (SMTP). Enter the following: smtp.aol.com. 
Click More Settings. 
Click the Outgoing Server tab. 
Click the My outgoing server requires authentication check box. 
Click Use same settings as my incoming mail server. 
Click the Advanced tab. 
In the Outgoing mail (SMTP): field, change the number that displays to 587. Click OK. 
Click Next. 
Click Finish.

PERFECTLY, But it STILL wont work. The only thing is I can't find the box in the step I highlighted in red. When I click *Advanced* I get:



*Server Port Numbers -------------------------

Incoming server (IMAP): [143]
[ ] This server requires an incrypted connection (SSL)

Outgoing server (SMTP): [25]
[ ] This server requires an incrypted connection (SSL)


Server Timeouts -----------------------------

Short _[]__________ Long 1 minute


Folders --------------------------------------

Root Folder Path: [ ]*


When I hit Send/Recieve I get my comcast mail I renamed "Personal" just fine, but I get this error with the AOL mail that I renamed "S.T.G. Productions" (my business):

*Task 'Checking for new mail in subscribed folders on S.T.G. Productions.' reported error (0x8004DF0B) : 'Outlook is unable to download folder (null) from the IMAP e-mail server for account S.T.G. Productions. Error: The connection to the server is unavailable. Outlook must be online or connected to complete this action. If you continue to receive this message, contact your server administrator or Internet service provider (ISP).'*


But I still get my comcast mail! Someone please help me, I'm so frustrated, I have been using outlook for my mail and I really want to be able to use my business email on it too because that's more important and it's harder to organize on AOL.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum :wave:

See if anything here helps: http://members.aol.com/adamkb/aol/mailfaq/imap/


----------



## sassygermanchik (Apr 2, 2008)

Still getting these two errors when I send/recieve:


*Task 'Checking for new mail in subscribed folders on S.T.G. Productions.' reported error (0x800CCC0E) : 'Outlook is unable to download folder (null) from the IMAP e-mail server for account S.T.G. Productions. Error: Unable to connect to the server. If you continue to receive this message, contact your server administrator or Internet service provider (ISP).'


Task 'S.T.G. Productions: Folder:Inbox Check for new mail.' reported error (0x800CCC0E) : 'Outlook is unable to download folder Inbox from the IMAP e-mail server for account S.T.G. Productions. Error: Unable to connect to the server. If you continue to receive this message, contact your server administrator or Internet service provider (ISP).'*


----------



## sassygermanchik (Apr 2, 2008)

It seems to have at one point today with my fiddling, downloaded my aol folders and 2 messages in its inbox but when I go to open them it says they need to be downloaded and so I click okay to mark them for downloading but after the next error glazed send/recieve I go to open them and they say I have to be online to do that...I am online, wireless, I've been on all day so I'm confused :4-dontkno


----------



## sassygermanchik (Apr 2, 2008)

If anyone could help that would be great because I'd REALLY like to get this to work.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I'm sorry .. I avoid AOL ( Like the plague it is ) and can't offer any more advice . . I suspect most here are in the same boat


----------



## sassygermanchik (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you anyway then....I hate AOL too but it was the only service I saw at the moment that would give me any domain name I wanted and it makes my business look more professional to have @stgproductions.com rather than @comcast.net. Darn, thank you anyway for your time in this. ray:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
You need to change the outgoing smtp from 25 to 587 manually under the advanced tab.
I have posted a screen shot of what it should look like.


----------



## sassygermanchik (Apr 2, 2008)

Ya, that's exactly what it looks like and it says that the server is offline and can't download the mail or something :4-dontkno


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

In the Outgoing mail (SMTP): field, change the number that displays to 587. 

Have you changed this # to 587 (manually) in the advance tab?
The default is #25
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## sassygermanchik (Apr 2, 2008)

yes, 587. I've had it set that way since I read the tutorial, that's what's got me really frustrated. It's set up fine, it's just the stupid AOL won't work because it's the worse G.D. email provider ever! AOL SUCKS!


----------



## gothceltgirl (Dec 29, 2008)

This sux because now _I'm _having this problem and I've used AOL successfully with Outlook for many years but all of a sudden it isn't working. I seem to vaguely remember that changing that 587 number was only necessary with pop & perhaps not with imap? Or maybe it was with all of them. I could've sworn that that wasn't always necessary. I hate to use another email address. I AOL on its own page. I was just trying to update my Outlook b/c I no longer have my Earthlink acct. Well, I'll just have to use only calendar or see if it starts working again. Its doubly frustrating b/c like I said it used to work.:sigh:


----------



## gothceltgirl (Dec 29, 2008)

Its working!! I decided to experiment and go to Tools then 'Email accounts' then click "Change" for your AOL account and select "More Settings" and click the Advanced tab then for the imap and smtp numbers just leave them as they are or click "use defaults". My Outlook froze, but I closed it, then when I reopened it, all my folders were there and I clicked on my inbox and it said "processing headers" as it was meant to do. I don't know why they are telling us to change that one incoming server number for imap. I remember it wasn't that way B4. Try it, it couldn't _not _work more right? :wave:


----------

